# Briggs and Stratton 23 HP Intek problems



## mfurr

I have a Husqvarna YTH2348 Riding lawn mower with a Briggs 445577-0755-e1 engine. Its is 23 hp with a Nikki carb.
It stopped running last year because of bad gas I think. I drained all the gas and replaced it with fresh.
It would start but was shooting gas and oil out of the exhaust.
I cleaned the carb out and changed the oil and it did the same thing.
I put a kit in the carb still did the same thing.
I installed new head gaskets and adjusted the valve to 0.004", it started and I ran it for about 30 mins with no problems.
The next day when I tried to start it , it would start run for about 3 to 5 sec. then die and gas would shoot out of the intake.
I installed a new carb and checked the valve adjustment and it still does the same thing. 
Any help with this will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi and welcome to TSF

I moved your post to the small engine forum, as it a better fit there.

Still kind of sounds like valves, except that is ran well, for a short period time.

Did you adjust the valves when the pistons (each one separately) at 
top dead center ?

BG


----------



## mfurr

Thanks for your reply.

The way I adjusted the valves was I would rotate the engine by hand till the intake valve springs was fully compressed and then adjust to exhaust valve. Then rotate the engine till the exhaust valve springs was fully compressed and adjust the intake.


----------



## Basementgeek

I would still check the book way, piston at TDC.

Briggs "Easy Spin" cams where ground a little tad off, that is the compression release to make them easier to start.

Guess it is an easy thing to check :>)

BG


----------



## mfurr

I readjusted the valves and now the engine is running fine. I cut my grass today with no problems and the mower seemed to run better than it did before. The real test will be if it still run good next week.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Basementgeek

Good luck. I think Briggs says to adjust the valves every season.

BG


----------



## mfurr

Well, my mower ran well the first time I used it but now it is doing the same as before. I checked the valve adjustment put in new plugs and it would run at half speed when I go to full throttle the engine bogs down and dies.


----------



## Basementgeek

Thats really sounds like a carb problem. If you can, try adjusting it.

I have had pretty good luck with adding "Seafoam" to the gas. It is a good cleaner.
I do use twice the amount the label says.

BG


----------



## bssgmt

hi I have a briggs intek 22hp ohv ive adjusted valves and now it starts right up but if I try to engage mower blades or reave up fast or drive off it falls on its face and starts blowing black smoke like flooding . If I shake the throttle linkage up and down and fight the governor it clears for a minute . I have also clean out carb and replace oring on inside of the fuel shutoff thing in bowl. please help


----------



## AVB

Really should have started a new thread but post the Model and type number from the engine so we can look up your setup.


----------

